# Body Kit Help!



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

The "ls" model is the base model. And the kit looks nice, I do think the rear and front will look lower than the side with out the skirts though


----------



## ZakH (Feb 18, 2014)

That would be my bad, I had no idea. Thank you for that! But that's what I was thinking. I don't want to have my car looking bad or odd, that's a big fear. I also, wouldn't want to waste money. So I'm in a tight spot when it comes to this. I could buy a performance chip, or a cold-air intake or even take the risk with lowering springs. But I really want to change the look so I stand out with my cruze.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

As for the front bumper it looks very close to the new Malibu's. Maybe even close to the 2nd gen cruze too! 

For your front bumper you could go with a RS one here that is painted to match for a little more than the GT:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PAINTED...ruze&hash=item4d18ddddf1&vxp=mtr#ht_682wt_684


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have an rs and the only down side to that is I haven't found any front lips for that bumper


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Personal opinion: the side skirts and the front bumper are ok, agree with the Malibu resemblance... but the rear looks really ricey. Also think you'll want a different set of wheels than the LS ones to complete the look. I'd almost get new wheels before putting a body kit on, but maybe that's just me.

I guess I haven't seen one with a front/rear lip that doesn't have side skirts, but I think you'll need the complete kit to make the car look balanced, ya know? That's what I would do.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rocky87 said:


> I have an rs and the only down side to that is I haven't found any front lips for that bumper


What about ezlip?? Check the facebook page. Some times they have specials on.
EZ Lip Car Bumper Lip‎ :: EZ Lip


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm with J J on this one.......wheels, wheels, wheels.

Always the best bang for the buck, personalization at its best IMO.
The cars lines are attractive to your eye already.....otherwise you would have purchassed something else.

A wheel change can accentuate those lines, often changing the entire way you see the car.....as well as others perception.

Just my $.02

Rob


----------



## alexjacobs (Oct 25, 2014)

Well according to me lip kits are more stylish nowadays, and less cars are having complete body kits. Not to mention lips are much easier, as a lot of the time they don't have to be molded, and the car can easily revert back to stock. Also instead of changing the look of a car like a body kit, a lip kit simply makes it more aggressive. That is the reason I support and suggest to go for a lip kit instead of body kit. If you still think body kit is good than you should visit all-fit automotive to give those lip kits a look.


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok this is what I made for the fun. took me 3 days to make it a custom front bodykit. what do you think?


----------

